# Kohler k301 not charging



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

IH cub cadet 1250 with a Kohler k301 engine. 
The Ammeter was showing a drain on the battery while running at full throttle with the electric pto turned on, without it on it was in the middle. 
I tried to check the voltage regulator with a multimeter but the regulator is right next to the coil and I think ever time there is a spark, it sends an electric pulse and the voltage spikes on the multimeter. 
Is there any way to best the regulator now or just assume its bad?
What I did test was putting a known good battery in and also checking the wires into the voltage regulator which read 30 volts ac. I putted the wire off the regulator and moved it away from the coil to test this so I don't know if that can create a bad reading.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

all regulators can be jumped to force them to engage just not sure how to do it on that one some of the other guys are real good at movers 

but what you can do is take your multimeter and check the voltage at the battery at idle and under a load and get the readings


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I checked the battery at full throttle and it was in the 12s, I think maybe 12.4. Just running off of the battery I think. 
I was trying to check at the voltage regulator because the battery cables are very stiff and should be replaced soon. I wanted to make sure it was the regulator and not the cables.
I'll check the voltage with the pto turned on and also while at idle


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

yup thats running off just the battery 12.6 is a fully charged battery

its either the regulator or the alternator 
it wouldnt hurt to replace the regulator and there not that much


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I did check the price of the regulator and its almost $70 from cub cadet so I'm going to see if I can possibly get it from kohler for less than that or see if there is one on ebay that is less. If not I'm going to try napa auto parts or see if I can fix the regulator myself. I don't think it should be a complex system since it is 30 or 40 years old.
I figure the problem can only be the wires, the regulator or the stator but the stator tested okay by the test in the service manual. I'm just not sure if its possible that it still has the correct voltage but maybe not enough amps at that voltage.
The wires, most are okay, but I'm going to change a couple of them anyway because I know they are too old, but they can't be too bad yet because those same wires still are able to start the engine and I don't think the wires go through as much strain for charging as it does for charging the battery.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Current list price from Kohler is about $63


----------



## TheAlSmith (Aug 4, 2010)

I found an excellent article written here that you can check out. The Al that wrote this isn't me, just so you don't get confused there.

I hope it helps you out. :wave:

Al


----------

